# The half track build



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2017)

Some have requested a WIP on my half track build. Luckily I take photo's of my projects from the beginning.

I did start this one quite a while ago but just as I started the Woodworker magazine wanted one on the Australian Prime Mover if they had the plans sent to me so that took front stage and now I am on this project.

Like all of my toy/model builds I try to prepare as much of the wood as possible but since I had started this one I thought I had all the wood done but as you can see as I progress I had to stop and sort some more out so hopefully I now have everything except those very small pieces which I make as I go.

The first photo shows what I started with(forget the pen blanks and the bits on the right)







After marking up and cutting out all of the chassis parts a quick glue up this will be the main starting point for all the tracks and wheels to be mounted to. I did not realise at this point how many parts there are to the complete chassis assembly









The front springs are made from one piece as per the plans, I think that if I was to do something similar again I would make the springs up from separate pieces and steam bend them. Once these and the hangers are complete they are glued to the front of the chassis. I left the cut outs slightly under size as when I come to fit the cross member I will file across the two assemblies which will make sure everything lines up nicely.

I will try to keep each post short until I catch up to where I am at


----------



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2017)

On to some of the detail work on the chassis.

I selected some Oak from the wood pile I want to use these to add some contrast to the build like I try to do with many of those that I have made in the past.






I set to on the lathe and turned the diffs and prop shafts and while I was there the two drive wheels and main Idle wheel which for the time being will go into a bag for later.






I also cut two pieces of tulip wood the first is for the fron cross member and the second takes a drive shaft both of these needed a 1/$" hole drilled, blind holes for the front and a through hole for the rear one which I drilled from both ends to help keep it central all the way through. 





As I stated earlier I needed to file the front springs to get a nice fit for the front wheel cross member. To aid lining up the hole in the rear member I used a drill in one end and a piece of dowel in the other once lined up and a clamp applied they are removed. Who want a dowel stuck in a hole where a dowel should not be


----------



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2017)

Needed to drill some holes for the prop shafts so did these while the wood was long enough still to hold, once done I had enough parts for the drive chain this now can be assembled and glued in place the plans are not very clear whether some of the parts are on the centre line or off to the left or right but I think they look OK where I put them















Front bumper was straight forward enough to cut and fit









The front needed a brake drum and as this needs a hole for the front wheel shaft was easy enough to just use the sander and rotate the pieces until the correct diameter was achieved again these went into the assemble later bag which you will see again but a lot fuller






A torsion bar was also needed for the front axle the bar was a piece of walnut dowel as are the two brackets which are quite small so these are made using hand tools


----------



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2017)

Cut some more pieces this time the main support brackets for the pairs of road rollers






It was at this point that I realised I would not have enough wood for the project so took the opportunity to prepare some more this time it should cover a good 90% of the build. the darker wood mahogany is for the track links later in the build this will need to be cut into 62 individual links.






As can be seen the bit bag is starting to fill up with odd bits and pieces. In the picture you can see the track roller assembly main support bracket and the main frame support that is the ones from tulip wood below them are the components for the rear roller shock absorber 







Shock absorber and main bracket for the roler assembly glued and clamped in place










The next three photo's are of the rest of the parts for the lower roller assemblies the top one being the set up for drilling the roller brackets. Sure are a few rollers on this build












Sorry for the very brief run through as there are a lot of bits to make and fit and it would take ages to go through every piece being made


----------



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2017)

The main drive roller spacer and large idle roller spacer now fitted in place.






These roller side support brackets were fiddly to make as they are quite small and needed a rebate along one edge as well as to remember to make 4 left and 4 right hand ones









This group of parts are now all that is left of the roller assembly which you will see in the following photo's to this one






It was Ok turning most of the rollers as there were only two of each to make but these there are 8 and each had to be exactly the same I am no means a production turner and am glad they are not that big. but got them done and ready to be installed onto the assembly









The roller assemblies now all complete and glued in place either side of the chassis


----------



## deema (15 Jul 2017)

Awesome, thanks for taking the time to share. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2017)

deema":192u11h9 said:


> Awesome, thanks for taking the time to share. Looking forward to the next installment.



Nearly caught up to where I am at in the build


----------



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2017)

Now to start the wheels first to make are the centres which are easier than they look drill a hole on the wood place this on to a dowel stuck into a board and clamp this to the drill press drill the outer holes and turn away the unwanted part






I turned most of the parts on the lathe in this photo the parts are not yet glued together, the two tyres are first glued and then this is trued up on the lathe this part assembly is mounted in my tyre cutting jib










The completed wheel all glued and sander sealer applied






The wheels fitted to the chassis and up to this point there are 115 parts that is if I did not lose count






This is where I am up to as of yesterday evening today's work I still need to download my pictures so will either do that later or tomorrow. So from now on I will add as i progress through the build.

Hope you join me for the rest of the build


----------



## SteveF (15 Jul 2017)

I will definitely be following this
not that I have the time or patience
I just appreciate how much work and skill goes into this
keep posting Derek

Steve


----------



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2017)

SteveF":1ug1d27e said:


> I will definitely be following this
> not that I have the time or patience
> I just appreciate how much work and skill goes into this
> keep posting Derek
> ...



Thank you Steve.
I need something to keep me busy Steve oterwise I will end up with piles of shavings from wood turning and I don't have enough room for many more bowls :lol:


----------



## Dalboy (16 Jul 2017)

Yesterday I managed to do quite a bit of marking out for the second time because I had done it once before but on double checking I was 1/16" out on three pieces, it is surprising how long that can take.









When I finished with the ruler and pencil which is much shorter now through constant sharpening otherwise the tip gets too wide( note to self must buy some harder pencils HB ones are a little to soft) Decided to cut out the lines in the floor and also cut out the seat uprights and supports.
The seat support needed a 1/32 rebate along one edge, which at first did cause me a little head scratching as I did not want to get the router table out for such a small piece so used a bladed marking gauge and run this along the edge set at the size a few times so that it cut just deep enough on both edges to form the rebate.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Jul 2017)

On most of the body panels there are some lines that need a 1/16" rebate run along in various places which represent panel joins or the door outlines After setting up and cutting these then another set up and so on for all of the lines this took a good part of the day.












I was not happy with the lines I cut in the floor yesterday so decided to remake this piece and re-cut the lines and after going on about double checking managed to get the one that runs down the centre between the wrong set of those that run across the floor    . 
These look tidier than the first set and when looked at will not be noticed in the complete model so will keep that one






So to finish the day in the shed I took some time to cut out the parts. So now have enough to assemble the rear area but the front cab still needs other parts.


----------



## deema (16 Jul 2017)

Wow, how did you do the 1/16 line for the outline?


----------



## Dalboy (17 Jul 2017)

deema":mettltj6 said:


> Wow, how did you do the 1/16 cyst for the outline?



All of the panel lines were routed using a hand router and a fence so that i could see where to stop on those that needed to end at one that was at right angles to the one being routed.


----------



## memzey (17 Jul 2017)

Awesome work Derek. Exceptional precision and attention to detail. Can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Jul 2017)

Thank you memzey.

Very little done today as I went out and collected a tilting artists table which I want to help with my decorating of the bowls I turn which some have seen before.
Also a little shopping for the workshop as my abrasives are getting a little low and needed topping up.

When I did manage to get into the workshop I started to glue up the floor and seating area of the half track. The dark wood in the last picture will become the seats.

















I was not going to get all the heavy machines out to thickness this small amount besides that they are too short to safely put them through.









Tomorrow may be as slow as I have an appointment with the cardiologist due to a fall they have already ruled out a stroke. And as I suffer with both of these they are playing safe.


----------



## Brian18741 (17 Jul 2017)

Exceptional attention to detail, truly outstanding! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jul 2017)

Thank you Brian18741

Got back from the hospital first order of the day cup of tea. The tea at the hospital is terrible.

Then into the workshop once I had changed, cut out the seats and the back rests as well as rounding the edges. The saw dust from this wood gets everywhere so once they were finished a clean up as it would make the lighter wood look dirty in no time also took this opportunity to apply some sander sealer to them.






Then it was onto the internal locker boxes and fuel tanks.



The largest of these needed some routing done to represent the lids






And the fuel tanks needed a filler cap to do this I drilled with a forstner bit down to 3/32" and then a 1/4" drill in the centre of that I will add a contrasting piece a little later








Starting with the shortest locker I added the seat back to it as this sets the correct height for the rest of them all I had to do was then match up where they sat across the lockers by the plans.

I mentioned about the fuel tank filler in the photo with all the parts you can see I have stuck this in but it needs sanding down level with the top of the tank when it has dried






To give an idea how it all fits together inside the rear of the half track I did a dry fit. I will be glueing the seats tomorrow but the lockers I will leave until I have glued the sides and rear panel in place


----------



## DTR (19 Jul 2017)

Awesome! Watching with interest =D>


----------



## Dalboy (20 Jul 2017)

After being rushed into hospital by ambulance yesterday nothing was done on the half track.

Anyway onto today and glad to be back in the shed. I decided to take it slow but still managed to get some little fiddly bits made.

Started with the rack on top of one of the lockers I made the other day and the two side pieces on another.









This little locker fits on the inside back door and required two rebates one top and one bottom as well as a door bar which is only 1/32" thick a bit of gentle sanding to get it down to this






The two little boxes to fit on the rear outside panel one either side of the door






And finally the rear bumper assembly the hook was fun to make as it is only sticks out 1/4" from the little back plate it is attached to


----------



## Droogs (20 Jul 2017)

dalboy, i may have missed you saying but is it a M3, M9 or SdKfz variant?


----------



## Dalboy (20 Jul 2017)

Droogs":2958b0ea said:


> dalboy, i may have missed you saying but is it a M3, M9 or SdKfz variant?



May have to double check on that it is either the M3 or M9 American half track


----------



## Droogs (20 Jul 2017)

cheers, thought it may be a M3. looks good


----------



## TFrench (21 Jul 2017)

Enjoying this, kelly's heroes is one of my favourite films - features halftracks quite a lot!


----------



## NazNomad (21 Jul 2017)

"attention to detail" doesn't begin to describe this.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jul 2017)

Thank you all.

The detail is the thing that seems so take the most time this one is the type of model that if you don't have the patience is not for some. it is strange if I just want to make something quick I will stop this and go turn a bowl or something then return and carry on with this normally only a day later unless it is a club competition piece.

I nearly lost this post only to find it right at the top in the sticky posts. Mind you it will make it easier for me to find and thank you to whoever put it there.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jul 2017)

Not so much done today started by wanting some thin strip so a hunt through one of my draws and believe it or not with all of the thin pieces I could not find what I wanted so ended up finding a piece the right width but too thick. All the pieces in the draw range from 1/32" thick surprising how much there is in there need some dividers to get it better organised.







So looks like time for some planing oops hand plane needs sharpening so out with the sharpening system.
May as well do the little one at the same time at least these are ready for next time now.
Managed to get the piece down to 1/16" X 5/16".






OK one job done now onto a spacer piece for the front and the centre seat support the later again could not find the right thickness OK so I now can see how this is going to be all day and I am not wrong.
Managed to match two pieces for colour and grain pattern and the right thickness so when glued give me the size required. Put this in clamps and thought I had better start the seats yes you guessed it I needed some wood to match the seats in the back so off to the wood pile found a piece cleaned this up and sized it to the correct thickness and width great at least the seats are now made.
Found another piece for the front support this needed some hand planing and cut to size. So not much progress but a lot of work just for a few pieces.






I got all the pieces spread out and think it may be a good idea to start assembling some of them otherwise I will end up with a Airfix kit.






I just hope you all had a better day than me.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Jul 2017)

If you remember yesterday I had a bench full of parts for the back section of the half track. Well today after going out this morning on my return I started to glue these together so now it is starting to look a bit like it should. the back is still not glued to the chassis yet. I just propped the two front panels in place in one of the photo's just to get a rough idea what it will look like.


----------



## Dalboy (24 Jul 2017)

Not a lot done today. started by cutting the centre piece of the seat support and routing the lines as well as drilling holes for various levers. I then glued some blocks to the end of some dowel these are the gear levers and the like.







Onto some planing for the outer seat support block and the middle seat stand. Drilled the seat support and the centre block at the same time for the four dowel uprights and glued this together while that was setting made the two outer blocks and glued these as well as the seats to them.
Next was the gear levers and all the selectors rounded the little darker wood to form the gear knobs on most of the levers except one which needed some thinning at the end(the one fixed in the slot) brake lever.
All the parts assembled















Picture with ruler to give idea of sizes I was dealing with.


----------



## OM99 (25 Jul 2017)

Looks stunning, great work and a lot of patiences. 

Olivier


----------



## Dalboy (25 Jul 2017)

Thank you Olivier

Yesterday was a day of preparing some wood for the front mudguards and some other bits, but no parts made today I managed a couple of pieces before the great grandchildren descended upon us, so again not a lot done.


----------



## SteveF (25 Jul 2017)

what a fantastic build
must find time to pop in for a cuppa, and offload some "offcuts" so you continue these builds and save me burning them, winters coming :-( 
you have so much patience to inspire all of us

Steve


----------



## Dalboy (25 Jul 2017)

SteveF":w5w0ggsy said:


> what a fantastic build
> must find time to pop in for a cuppa, and offload some "offcuts" so you continue these builds and save me burning them, winters coming :-(
> you have so much patience to inspire all of us
> 
> Steve




You know that you are more than welcome Steve just give us a bell even if it is just for a cuppa and maybe have a look in person at the build.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Jul 2017)

Another day where I needed to prepare some wood this time I needed some 1/8" and 1/16" thick so made a quick false bottom for the thicknesser and ran some wood through of various types to see which would look good.






Anyway after this I then needed to cut some 3/16" wide strips from this first of all to make the two side baskets for the back section.












A couple of walnut discs for the upper rear lights then glue in place.






I also made up the front wheel axles as I had just pushed in some old dowel to hold them before, they look better now but I have not yet glued these will do that once I add some finish.










I also cut the ladder side pieces ready for drilling tomorrow and adding the rungs the four pieces bottom left in the last photo.
My bag of parts is growing again.


----------



## Dalboy (28 Jul 2017)

I have not done much on the half track over the last couple of days as I had a phone call from a friend about some wood so went and picked some of it up, and before anyone asks it is no good for model making or other projects as you know it. It is mainly for woodturning. See the first couple of photo's.









I spent a good part of today cutting it up to get it in my store.

Any way to the work that I managed to do on the half track, had to remake one of the ladder rails and then once sorted drilled 8 holes in each pair. Cut some rungs and glued three in using the second rail to keep them all lined up once dry enough to handle glued the rest in along one side. Again once these were dry enough to handle glued all the rungs to the second side and placed some spacers to keep everything straight.













While the two ladders are drying I got on with the ladder brackets four required of these. Put them to one side and added the support blocks for the top of the truck sides, and also added the tops still need sanding in the pictures.









The last two pictures show the ladder brackets and ladder in place there is one either side.









Once I have cleaned up the top rails this back section will be complete except for three wires to go across the top which I will add after the finish.
Then it is back onto the front cab section


----------



## rafezetter (29 Jul 2017)

Dalboy - Your work is outstanding. I've been making scale (plastic) models for close to 40 years and when I go a bit overboard with the details I sometimes start to think I've bitten off too much... but to make something totally from scratch, from a material that requires more working than plastic, with all the detail you've put into this so far, well, I'm just amazed. A showcase peice.


----------



## Dalboy (29 Jul 2017)

rafezetter":qpbrh967 said:


> Dalboy - Your work is outstanding. I've been making scale (plastic) models for close to 40 years and when I go a bit overboard with the details I sometimes start to think I've bitten off too much... but to make something totally from scratch, from a material that requires more working than plastic, with all the detail you've put into this so far, well, I'm just amazed. A showcase peice.



Thank you for the kind words. 
I like many have my failures when making parts but most of it is working with the wood to get it to do what is wanted of it, as well as taking your time, don't be afraid to remake a bit if it goes wrong. The thinnest piece I have had to make when it was not in my draw of parts because either I did not have the correct size or the wrong coloured wood was 1/16" thick.
I am already looking at what my next project will be and I still have a fair way to go with this one.

I realised that all the wood I had prepared I did not have a pice wide enough for the bonnet top. Well I found some wood as near a match as I could find






A close up of the piece all marked out ready to cut out the cut on the left and right are angle cuts. It took a little time as when this is assembled and glued to the two side panels the groove going across has to match with one on the side panels






As you can see from the photo getting a match not only for colour but also finding a piece that has the greenish wood that is large enough for it, The two small pieces on the left are the pieces either side the bit I found I had to cut off the lighter wood.
Not easy to see but the other heartwood was not the right shade and I had to pull out a number of bits and plane them to see the true colour.


----------



## AES (30 Jul 2017)

@Dalboy: I'd seen the headline for this thread a couple of times and not opened it 'cos I thought "This can't be the half track that I know off, it must be some technical term I'm ignorant of" - there's LOTS of those BTW)!

But today curiosity got the better of me and I must say your work is absolutely immaculate Dalboy. 

MANY congratulations Sir - attention to detail (the hallmark of all good modellers) just doesn't come half way to describing the efforts you're putting in here, and as someone else has already said, remembering the fact that the end result is going to look just as good as any plastic scale model, BUT with all the components have been crafted from "blank" raw materials and in no way pre-shaped, this really is work of the highest order - especially when considering the very small size of some of the parts.

I'm pretty sure I've seen you posting on the US Toy Builders Forum(?), so I will NOT start babbling on about "awesome", etc, etc, here (one reason why I myself post there very infrequently - pluzs the fact that my work ain't that good!) and bearing in mind that your half track definitely does NOT qualify as a toy but is clearly a model, I can well understand you posting here instead of there.

Just as a matter of my own interest, what scale is this vehicle too?; what size will the completed job be?; where did you get the plans (I assume it's a real-world prototype)?; and is it "just" for your own satisfaction or does it have a definite home to go to? Oh, and yes, how are you going to finish it please?

Meantime please carry on with a very interesting WIP, and thanks for posting. Many congratulations, as a certain Mr.Lewin would say "You really are a master craftsman Sir" - a more than justified comment this time IMO.

AES


----------



## Dalboy (30 Jul 2017)

Thank you AES for the kind remarks. I don't see myself as a craftsman just someone who enjoys what I make and put into it the best I am capable of. As I said above it is a case of working with the wood and not against it.
Except for my machines to prepare the wood to thicknesses required all the other cutting is done with a very few tools, the main ones in this photo.






The plans are from Toys and Joys.

As it stands at the moment it measures 19" X 7" X 6 1/4". I have changed the wood colours but that is just me as for finish I will spray varnish of some sort to much detail to get around with a paint brush which can cause pooling in little corners and spoil the end result. This is just for me, and am already looking for the next project but that will be after some turning my other love in working with wood.

Yes I am on many forums and use the same user name on many. Another good one is the Australian site which has a dedicated section for toy/Model makers.
Did you mean This site.


----------



## AES (30 Jul 2017)

Hullo again Dalboy. You wrote, QUOTE: Did you mean This site. UNQUOTE:

Yup, that's the one.

But IMO, it's because you work WITH the material, scrapping (or modifying) the bits that don't first come up to scratch, and overall QUOTE: put into it the best I am capable of UNQUOTE: that does make you EXACTLY a craftsman (that's my own definition anyway, FWIW).

And thanks for the Toys and Joys link too - one I hadn't seen before, now bookmarked.

Cheers

AES


----------



## Dalboy (30 Jul 2017)

A slow start to the day I needed to cut the bonnet section out which I had cut the grooves in yesterday the best tool to do this was to use the table saw and mitre saw. So the mitre saw set up and all the angles cut at least I now had a shape to work with.
Then out came the table saw so that I could run this along the to longer edges leaving a 1/16" thick by 3/16" piece along them also by tilting the blade I was also able to cut a 1/16" X 1/16" lip along the back edge.







A good clean up of tools and saw dust from this simple operation was next on the agenda along with going through all of the bits of wood I had been using and sort it out and store all the bits I no longer need at this time. Just surprised how many pieces I had ready for bits of this build and still had to prepare more. Start to put this away and see another piece that will be useful for another part hang on should I not be clearing up.
This is the pile that I had along the side of the lathe and under the bed bars cleared most of the thicker stuff that as far as I could make out will not be wanted again as most is now thin pieces.






Tidy up done time to glue up the bonnet to the cab side panels, I have a small engineers square which is idea to hold the parts at right angles to the bonnet.
The next three photo's are of it all assembled









I decided to make the jerry cans only one shown on the plans the three handles are doweling just glued in place and I thought this would not look right so I bedded them into the body after cutting away a small section below where they sit. I am now glad I did as I believe it looks better then what is shown and for not much more effort.






And to finish did a quick dry fit and have to say it is looking pretty good even if I do say so myself.


----------



## n0legs (30 Jul 2017)

Brilliant, bloody brilliant =D> =D>


----------



## Dalboy (31 Jul 2017)

n0legs":37ex4bit said:


> Brilliant, bloody brilliant =D> =D>



Thank you glad you like it still a bit to do. The small detail bits can take up a lot of time.


----------



## Dalboy (31 Jul 2017)

I don't know why but i never seem to get a lot done but still seem to be working on the half track for a long time.
Started to day by making the piece that runs along the floor and hold the steering column and gluing this to the floor. When that was dry enough I glued the seat console that I had previously made onto the floor as well as drill a hole for the last of the gear sticks.









Time to add the braces to the lower side of the bonnet these needed a little fettling.






I looked at the drawing for the steering wheel which showed them using a pre made one and modifying it not having one I went for a home made one but with the added darkwood grip and as you can see it is not too large and this alone took over 2 hours to make. It still needs a little touching up. May have gone a little OTT.






The last three pictures show it in position but not yet glued 1 because it needs a little more work and 2 did not want to break it off while I did dry fits of the bonnet assembly as I progress with that section.


----------



## CHJ (31 Jul 2017)

Dalboy":3o3wd4hx said:


> I looked at the drawing for the steering wheel which showed them using a pre made one and modifying it not having one I went for a home made one but with the added darkwood grip and as you can see it is not too large and this alone took over 2 hours to make. It still needs a little touching up. May have gone a little OTT.


It can never be over the top, why would you not be proud to show your dexterity and skill, doing that in a day let alone two hours + in itself is a feat few of us could manage without the finesse of presentation.


----------



## AES (31 Jul 2017)

An absolute +1 for what CHJ said Dalboy. It's what I said the other day, the mark of a real craftsman.

AES


----------



## Dalboy (1 Aug 2017)

Thank you Chas and AES. 

Getting down to making some smaller pieces now and then will need to tackle the tracks but will first need to make some jigs as I plane to cut the links in batches of ten.


----------



## DTR (1 Aug 2017)

Amazing work so far =D>


----------



## Dalboy (1 Aug 2017)

Thank you DTR.

More cutting and measuring today they all are only smallish parts but seem to take forever. The first photo is the parts for the front grill and the second is for a ditch roller that is attached to the front bumper which aids the front to roll up a ditch instead of just digging in









Managed to get the grill assembled and noticed that the front grills needed a little touch up with sandpaper(did not see it until I looked at the photo's) so that will be the first job tomorrow as I don't want any rough looking parts on this build I have invested too much time to get sloppy









And the front grill just resting in place to give an idea how it looks.






I have built this in sections and treated each as a separate project being mindful that it still needs to match the part next to it all these will be finally glued after applying the finish as this will make it easier to reach all of the parts.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Aug 2017)

First job today was to finish the front grill by sanding it and tidying it up, all I need to do to that is make the front lights to attack to it. Once that was done I got around to assembling the front roller assembly and in the process managed to damage on of the pins so a quick trip to the lathe and 5 minutes later a new pin.









I thought that it seemed a good idea to start the window surrounds . I applied the dark wood around the top followed by the lighter wood around the window this brought me to what you see. Once the glue has dried fully I will sand the top back flush with the frame and also the little I left sticking out this makes sure that everything is a nice tidy finish.









This is all that got done as I had a surprise visitor another woodworker I had not seen for a year so the rest of the day was talking about woodworking so nothing else got done.
Great to see you again SteveF


----------



## Dalboy (3 Aug 2017)

I should have taken these yesterday showing the roller attached to the front.









Started by spending 1/2 - 3/4hour cleaning up the front windows now that the glue has had a good time to set this included filling any small gaps like along the bottom window member. The first one is what it looked like yesterday and the second after the clean up









As well as installing the centre upright, not being happy with the but joint of the centre piece as it is only 1/16" thick I added a 1/16" square section behind so that it covered the join. I think it looks like it should have been there









The next job was to make the front opening protection shield this I decided to have in the open position this took quite a bit of time due to the tiny size of the hinge and other parts.









Next I cut out the side window protection panels and the step for either side.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Aug 2017)

And some photo's I took just for fun and taking some from different angles. These show where I am as of the end of today yet still more small parts to make which adds to the overall model


----------



## SteveF (3 Aug 2017)

lucky enough to see this in the "flesh"
attention to detail is just fantastic

Steve


----------



## Dalboy (3 Aug 2017)

SteveF":dkd8qb4d said:


> lucky enough to see this in the "flesh"
> attention to detail is just fantastic
> 
> Steve



Thank you Steve great to see you again


----------



## Dalboy (4 Aug 2017)

The day started well with the gluing of the front grill to the main engine bay. As can be seen from the first photo's not a perfect fit but only along the top so now is a good time to show the before and after photo's and to explain how I deal with this without getting glue stains on the wood.
How I deal with this is not by mixing glue and sawdust in the normal way as I find this tends to leave a slightly darker repair.
When the two parts have dried enough to be handled I spread a very fine layer of glue along the repair and wipe off the excess and again while this is still wet give everything across the repair a good sanding this prevents the glue soaking into the wood but llows the glue to stay in the small crack and the fine sawdust from the sanding is pushed into the glue. This I find leaves a near invisible join except in this case as the woods are slightly different colours but still no obvious crack showing. The first two photo's are before and the third and fourth after.















As some know from previous posts the step and mudguards I had already made and stored now was the time to fit these, first the step and let this dry enough to handle this now gives me a reference for the mudguards even though these where made as per the plans I always find that a little fettling is needed to get a good fit. This took a little time.






Onto making some of the bits for the model OK who forgot to get the glue yes you guessed it the wife but only because I forgot to ask her too    Well at least I get to cut as many pieces as I can so looks like plenty of glueing on Sunday as I am at my woodturning club tomorrow.
The last picture you can see all the little sub assemblies, by doing it this way it makes it easier to work on smaller units that a larger whole unit this will also make it easier to apply a finish when it comes to it.






Looking through the plans it will not be too long before I do the tracks which I am leaving until the last job but it is all the little fiddly bits that seem to take the time.
I can hear some cheering that this is nearly finished.


----------



## AES (5 Aug 2017)

I seems a shame to pick on something particular to comment about amongst this display of excellence, but I remember a while back you commenting about not being fully satisfied with the steering wheel. In the new "collection shots" above I now see it again, and as you said, you have further improved it. It now looks absolutely superb - along with the rest - and again, that jerry can sticks in my mind.

First class, museum-quality work Sir.

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

AES


----------



## Dalboy (5 Aug 2017)

AES":25870tld said:


> I seems a shame to pick on something particular to comment about amongst this display of excellence, but I remember a while back you commenting about not being fully satisfied with the steering wheel. In the new "collection shots" above I now see it again, and as you said, you have further improved it. It now looks absolutely superb - along with the rest - and again, that jerry can sticks in my mind.
> 
> First class, museum-quality work Sir.
> 
> ...



Thank you AES 
Yes you are right I did say I was not satisfied with the design of the one on the plans so made my own design. I am still not 100% sure about the jerry can now that I have seen a picture of the real thing but it will remain as is for the moment while I think about it. The plans show it as I have made it except for the handles which I did change. Having said that I think that I can change them without having to remake them completely as it is the pouring spout that needs looking at so will have to sleep on it before making up my mind.
I have taken a day off of the build today and spent it at the woodturning club watching a demonstration, which was very enjoyable. While there I did manage to buy some spray finish for the half track, as well as get a first in one section of the turning competition and a second in another and if that was not all won the raffle for a £10 Axminster tools voucher so I had a great day.


----------



## SteveF (5 Aug 2017)

did the yew bowl take first?

it deserved to

Steve


----------



## Dalboy (5 Aug 2017)

SteveF":1z1dvqqq said:


> did the yew bowl take first?
> 
> it deserved to
> 
> Steve



No that took second and the blue rimmed one took first.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Aug 2017)

Anyway back to the build today started by making three tools a axe, a shovel and a hammer. I made all the heads first and then moved onto the handles which I used dowelling. All of these I made a tenon on the dowel to fir into the heads.












Next on the agenda was some side boxes only to discover that I made a left and right but only needed one.






Moving on to the lights I decided to add some highlights by putting a darker wood as the light and keeping the surround the same colour as the main body. The larger ones were not to bad as they are 1/2" diameter but the little lights are only 3/16" diameter so the insert was under 1/8" which can be seen in one of the photo's.
I have included a photo of the light assemblies with the lights nearly ready to be glued together.















Now to cut out the parts for the jerry can holders and start assembling those, they can sit overnight to dry fully before any more work on them.









Nearly forgot to add that I cut all the squares which are to represent hinges not in any photo.
Does not look very much but a lot of it was very small bits, it does not help when you keep dropping the centre of the lights right in the pile of shavings from the lathe.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Aug 2017)

I also took the opportunity to glue the side box and the tools to the cab side.


----------



## Dalboy (7 Aug 2017)

I had a fellow turner over for most of the day showing him different ways to use some tools and resharpening the ones he had to a better profile for turning, so little work done on the half track.
What I did manage was to get some finish on the chassis and back section this dries very quick so was able to get a sealer and top coat on the same with the front seating assembly after a little sanding to get a good fit into the front main body.















I was having problems lining this up so fitted a rail on either side for it to sit on when assembling this was not on the plans but as these are underneath they will not show.






I masked off where the seat assembly will be glued in and gave the inside only a spray with the finish easier done now than later. 






The outside still need parts finishing and fitting so the outside will have the finished when they are all glued in place and dry.
So hopefully the small pieces for the outside should be finished ready for putting in place as long as I don't get any interruptions


----------



## NazNomad (7 Aug 2017)

There's more work going into this than if you'd built a real one. I'm in awe.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Aug 2017)

NazNomad":1w2x56mz said:


> There's more work going into this than if you'd built a real one. I'm in awe.



Thank you.

Before I start explaining what i have been up to I thought I would show the workbench mess this is my main work area where all of the build and other build are preformed. Mind you there is no other workbench area to work on the half track is on a shelf behind where I work so as you can see not a lot of room my back is against the grinding station at the end of the shed.






So today started with completing the glue up of the jerry can cradle and also the angled back support for it. While this was drying I cut out the front light frame which is very flimsy especially before the base is glued in. put this to one side go have a cuppa.
By the time I have had my cuppa it has given the glue enough time to at least handle the parts I had glued. Drilled the larger light so a dowel can hold it in position can now fully assemble the light s together after a light sanding.
Now to stick all the hinges in place 6 on the bonnet and 4 on the side doors this allowed me to glue the jerry can holder in place on one side.
Cuppa and a bite to eat lets the assemblies that I had glued enough time to dry for handling first job fit the lights on the side where I had done the jerry can holder.
While this is drying I decided to start to cut some wood that I had prepared for the tracks into stripes at the required width, these will need to be cut into 62 pieces for the tracks and 62 pieces for centre pieces which will be glued to each of the links, but that is for another day.






By this time the bits I had stuck to the right hand side are dry enough for me to turn over the can assembly and stick the bits on the left hand side.
Tomorrow I have some small pieces to make, I thought I would be a little more ahead of where I am today.
I had already shown photo's of the parts before so just some of these parts now glued in place.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Aug 2017)

OK OK so I said I would be finished today and ready to start the tracks. Well all laid plans and all that. First thing go to shed tidy up before starting the days work sound easy OOOPS can't get into the workshop lock has played up AHH a little oil may do the trick OK that is fine in the other shed put oil in lock still no joy I say to wife will need to cut this one off and get another, OK problem being the tools to cut it off are in the shed I want to get into so the wife suggests borrowing some from a friend. Before she goes I have an idea give it a tap with a hammer yes you guessed in the shed "I have a small one in my case" chirps up the wife short story give it a couple of taps and it is free. Hooray in the shed at last still will buy a new one.

First job tidy up from yesterday and clear all the unwanted wood I had accumulated during the build.

The first pictures show 4 pieces that I could not work out where they went but then it suddenly became clear as can be seen in the third one with these glued and left to dry.









I turned to finishing the other odds and ends which are the little detail while sanding and have the extractor on I hear a clanking noise which stopped as quick as it started. I recognise that noise as something has been sucked into the extractor and I was not wrong one of the jerry cans I had made a while back disappeared, turned off and rummage in the collection bag yes found it but in a sorry state so now need to make another luckily still have the makeshift jig to rout the cross on the front and back. Anyway the parts that I still have are glued in place.
The parts that I had already stuck are dry enough to handle the front and add as much of the detail I had made again put to one side next cut out the small apertures in the side drop down windows.
Had a cuppa while glued dried enough to hand cab again and then spent a couple of hours doing test fit to the rest of the half track so that it sat on the chassis and fitted nice at the two areas circled in red on one of the photo's managed to get a respectable fit.












The only other thing that I have now stuck on are the four plates in front of the tracks these are attached to the rear of the cab.






The rest of the photo's show all the bits now stuck on except the two jerry cans so tomorrow finish those and apply the finish before glueing the cab in place and while they are all drying I can start on making jigs for the track pieces to be cut all the same.












Sorry this seems to be a very long update.


----------



## Setch (9 Aug 2017)

looks absolutely fantastic, Dalboy!


----------



## DTR (10 Aug 2017)

Setch":3rmpbjjb said:


> looks absolutely fantastic, Dalboy!



Agreed! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Dalboy (10 Aug 2017)

Thank you guys on the last legs now.

So all the main superstructure is now been given it's final coat of finish and the bench is cleared. Well not for long as I have been digging bits out to make some jigs to help make the track links there are at least three that I need. Once these are made plenty of cutting of the links. The first photo is the material for the jigs and the rest are what the Half track looks like at the end of today, you will not see it again until the tracks are finished but I will be posting pictures of the track construction. So A nice short post today as while applying the finish nothing done in the workshop dust and wet varnish do not mix.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Aug 2017)

Getting ready for the tracks to be built, this has taken up today's shed time and still one more jig to make. For the end result that I am looking for I feel that time spent on getting these jigs right is worth the effort.
Well the jig for cutting the cut outs for the links are now complete all I need now is one for the drilling of the holes rather than have to set up for every one.
The first and second show the jig closed up there will be a slot routed in each at different places which will go through to the inside where the links will be trapped so they can not move or even lift out when this is being done.









Photo three shows one of the boxes open ready for the links.






Photo four with the links ready to be inserted(these are the first batch which I will not be using except for the set up)






The last shows them in place with two spacers if needed so that the screw at the end can tighten them together if I don't have enough to fill the box as well as to make it easy to insert them without having to jam them in, it also allows for easy removal.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Aug 2017)

For those that are following the build I will be making the tracks from Sunday onwards. I have had a busy week, plus trying to get ready to go to an event with the woodturning club I belong to to do some demonstrating.


----------



## AES (18 Aug 2017)

Thanks for the update Dalboy.

I was wondering what's happening with the tracks. Without taking anything at all away from your excellent build so far, I started thinking that out of all the work so far, making & then assembling those tracks would be the "worst" job of all.

Good luck with it, looking forward to seeing the finished result.

AES


----------



## Dalboy (20 Aug 2017)

AES":3emkimh3 said:


> Thanks for the update Dalboy.
> 
> I was wondering what's happening with the tracks. Without taking anything at all away from your excellent build so far, I started thinking that out of all the work so far, making & then assembling those tracks would be the "worst" job of all.
> 
> ...



Now that all the other things are out of the way i can get back onto the build.

Well the time is very very close to starting on the track parts. Today I knocked up the last jig for the track parts this is for drilling the holes in the tracks it has a bar on the underside so that it can be clamped into my cross slide vice which is clamped to the table of the drill press. Using that vice means I can line the drill up reasonably accurate and once set just a case of releasing the clamp that you can see in the very short video. It does hold the piece very firm. The Piece I used in the video was of the first lot I cut for the tracks which i will not be using except to do test cuts before committing to the actual track pieces.






And a short Video of the jig


----------



## AES (20 Aug 2017)

Nice neat jig Dalboy, thanks for showing. BTW, what's the "oscillating thingy" in the RH lower corner of the clip please?

AES


----------



## Dalboy (20 Aug 2017)

AES":11ue3wdk said:


> Nice neat jig Dalboy, thanks for showing. BTW, what's the "oscillating thingy" in the RH lower corner of the clip please?
> 
> AES



I was hand holding the camera and it was the strap it did not get in the way of what I was trying to show so left it as is I could not be bothered to set up a tripod


----------



## AES (20 Aug 2017)

Are, OK, thanks. I wasn't nit picking, sorry.

AES


----------



## Dalboy (20 Aug 2017)

AES":1txdngqb said:


> Are, OK, thanks. I wasn't nit picking, sorry.
> 
> AES



I know that just me having a lazy moment :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I was very surprised at how much it gripped the wood. There are so many things that the toggle piece could be used


----------



## Dalboy (21 Aug 2017)

Well started by setting up my hand mitre saw as the powered one is just too big for the small parts and tends to fling them around.

Anyway re-cut all of the track links first and doing this took a little time as I ended up cutting 80 of them and only need 62 I like to have plenty of spares. 









And also after a small adjustment to the mitre saw cut up all of the link guide pieces and then some extra again as you can see these are quite small. I also took the saw out of the tracks and used my small Japanese saw but using the main mitre assembly as can be seen in the second to last photo.












Hopefully tomorrow start drilling the links after sanding them all, I will drilling four holes in each this is to make sure that they are all central in the edge of the link. Because the holes on these go right the way through the widest point and are started from the edges.

This is going to be a very repetitive part of the build but not difficult in the least just take my time and it should go as planned famous last words. This is where the building the jigs will pay off.


----------



## Dalboy (24 Aug 2017)

Back to the tracks at last after some delays and other things getting in the way.
Started by setting up the drill press and drilling 4 holes in each piece of track and there are 78 of them but only will need 62, The jig worked a treat and certainly saved time for clamping them.






I made sure I did plenty of spares as by the time I had finished drilling I had damaged 4 of them.
Then the next job to rout the cut outs so they will link together expected to loose some more but did not.












The first links shown are two of the first batch which I used to set up the router to the jig I made the other day.






Started the routing and this took three different set ups to complete the links and that is not including the number of times I had to take the links out of the jib to turn them or replace with a fresh set which there were three batches.
The final two photo's show the before and after and a small section just placed together.









Next job will be to touch up any bits that need it before glueing the centre pieces and then the pins in place.
Very near the end of this build now


----------



## TFrench (24 Aug 2017)

Phenomenal attention to detail with this, it looks incredible!


----------



## Dalboy (25 Aug 2017)

TFrench":9pjdgmus said:


> Phenomenal attention to detail with this, it looks incredible!


Thank you.



This will be the last update on the half track build, as the next time I will post will be the completed model.
So I have had a pretty good day. Started by just tidying up the centre of each link using the clamping jig I made for drilling them, a couple of rubs across each cleaned these up ready for the next stage. 












I made another small jig this time to line up the centre pieces when they are glued. 









A nice line up of the links drying after the centre guide pieces are applied.






While they were drying I popped out to do another little job non woodworking related. On my return cut up a length of dowel to 1" long pieces enough to join the links. Spent the rest of the day gluing up the links into strips of 10 links this made it easier to handle, now this is where I found another fault with the plans or I had made a miss measurement somewhere which I doubt as I seemed to spend a lot of time double measuring everything. Anyway the plans say 62 links needed that is 31 each side, I ended up having 33 each side luckily I made plenty of spares.
The last three photo's show the tracks yet to be sanded varnished and fitted.












Tomorrow I will sand the edges where the pins just stick out a little which means it will leave them tidy.


----------



## NazNomad (25 Aug 2017)

pffft, is that all you've done? :-D


----------



## Dalboy (26 Aug 2017)

Finished at last. I did not keep a record of hours but have enjoyed the journey in making it, all I know is that there were a lot of parts.


----------



## NazNomad (26 Aug 2017)




----------



## nev (26 Aug 2017)

Superb!

I see there is not a half track in the 'Customer Corner' section of Toys and Joys, they were obviously waiting for you to finish this one, and well worth the wait too. 
Most Inspirational. =D>


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2017)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
Anther one here bowing down to your skills and patience.
Even fettled the Design to enhance the original Plans. 
Hope you keep all the jigs as a set, works of art in their own right.


----------



## AES (26 Aug 2017)

Absolutely bluddy brill-e-ANT Dalboy!

=D> =D> =D> 

And that jig with the cam lock looks a really clever and useful piece of work too. I may well end up copying it. Do I have to pay you royalties?

And a P.S: I think you said the vehicle is for yourself. Will it be going into a museum-type display cabinet? It certainly deserves a "proudly displayed" location.

AES


----------



## Dalboy (26 Aug 2017)

Thank you guys I just do the best I can and enjoy the journey at the same time.



AES":29timyse said:


> Absolutely bluddy brill-e-ANT Dalboy!
> 
> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> ...



That jig certainly speeded up the drilling of the links as I drill 4 times in each jig 2 for each through hole helped to make sure they all lined up. HERE it is in action and you can see how easy it is to use. I had to keep blowing away any swarf as a little would throw out the drilling point if it got trapped even when I remembered to turn on the dust extraction.


----------



## SteveF (26 Aug 2017)

glad you got it finished & yes it is a big WOW

now what project am I going to follow  
look forward to seeing the finish job

Steve


----------



## WoodMangler (26 Aug 2017)

Absolutely superb ! Well done indeed, a masterpiece.


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 Aug 2017)

Friggin Henry!!!! The skill involved in making that ! Even the photography is exceptional. Crikey...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalboy (26 Aug 2017)

Thank you Steve, WoodMangler and Coley.



ColeyS1":35lvsmj9 said:


> Friggin Henry!!!! The skill involved in making that ! Even the photography is exceptional. Crikey...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I use a very basic set up for my photo's along with a simple camera(Sorry poor picture as taken with my phone camera). I set the White Balance to custom and point at the white back ground and set it at that. Take the photo's and then a very little adjustment on the computer.

I don't take photo's in direct sunlight as it causes to harsher shadows and also a nice bright day also helps


----------



## NazNomad (26 Aug 2017)

Even my better-half said, ''WOW!!!!'', so you can take that as an official endorsement that it ain't a bad job. :-D


----------



## Dalboy (26 Aug 2017)

NazNomad":1qe00igl said:


> Even my better-half said, ''WOW!!!!'', so you can take that as an official endorsement that it ain't a bad job. :-D



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Say thank you from me


----------



## DTR (26 Aug 2017)

Amazing! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Farmer Giles (27 Aug 2017)

What a fantastic project! Wonderful skills and lots of interesting methods. =D>


----------



## Dalboy (27 Aug 2017)

Thank you DTR and Farmer Giles


----------



## Droogs (27 Aug 2017)

Dalboy, I salute you, your patience and skills. As an encore, I wish you to build me a Claas Dominator Combine Harvester at your earliest convenience. thanks in advance obviously :twisted:


----------



## fiveeyes (1 Sep 2018)

Stunning! That is just stunning. 
Whatever comes next, I am sure, will be as great. Perhaps a howitzer, or some sort of field gun being towed. BRAVO!!


----------



## 8squared (23 Oct 2018)

I didn't know what a half track was... but i'm glad i know now.

Speechless with the work and dedication its took you to create such a stunning piece.


----------



## Dalboy (23 Oct 2018)

Thank you guys. I just enjoy making things like this


----------



## 8squared (23 Oct 2018)

Dalboy":3tkv4vii said:


> Thank you guys. I just enjoy making things like this



Do you want to make me one?  lol


----------



## AES (24 Oct 2018)

@Dalboy: You wrote, QUOTE: Thank you guys. I just enjoy making things like this UNQUOTE:

And it shows. The result is truly exceptional.


----------



## Toonie (24 Nov 2018)

Absolutely fantastic build with craftsmanship as good as it gets. Attention to detail is superb & you must have the patience of a saint, Thanks for sharing this.

Regards Toonie


----------



## vic397 (4 Dec 2018)

Absolutely brilliant work, especially the track links - that really takes concentration and attention to detail to another level, really well done. Hope all your health issues resolve soon. Superb work, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Dec 2018)

Thank you all. 

i am working on another build of a Monmouthshire Farm Waggon at the moment but it has been put to one side for other things being made for Christmas so hope to get back onto it soon


----------



## ScaredyCat (4 Dec 2018)

Exceptional! (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


.


----------



## MattyT (10 May 2019)

Great precision Derek! I've started making small gifts for family members so its always good to see what other people are making. I'm going to Makers Central at the NEC this weekend for some inspiration too. Are you going?


----------



## monster (13 Jun 2019)

Wow - thats amazing! what attention to detail!


----------



## AjB (10 Nov 2019)

Great work


----------



## Dalboy (10 Nov 2019)

AjB":2z4ph0p4 said:


> Great work



Thank you


----------



## yuzi87 (9 Jul 2020)

wow! great craftsmanship


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jul 2020)

Love the half track project, I dont know how I missed that project but forgive my late response on that one.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Jul 2020)

Thank you I have done a few projects where I have made models but may not have posted all of them


----------

